# Face palm emoticon



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

:facepalm:

We all want it added


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 5, 2010)

That would be epic!!!


----------



## iYoshi- (Jun 5, 2010)

Ill get cracking


----------



## Bulit (Jun 5, 2010)

I didn't make it, but this one looks good.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 5, 2010)

If we had a :facepalm: emote it'd mainly be used by people trying to be assholes.
(much like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

But oh well.


----------



## XXNatus (Jun 5, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> If we had a :facepalm: emote it'd mainly be used by people trying to be assholes.
> (much like
> 
> 
> ...



I don't even know what this this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is supposed to mean.  Yes, I know it says creep, but in what situation would it be appropriate... Never mind, I don't want to know.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler











How could anyone hate the creep smiley?


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 5, 2010)

I love the creep smiley!  It's my favorite emoticon, and I'm not an asshole.
Am I?


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 5, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> If we had a :facepalm: emote it'd mainly be used by people trying to be assholes.
> (much like
> 
> 
> ...



You mean like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_______________


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 5, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would this work in shoutbox too ?





 ·.¸





 ·¸


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 5, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Would this work in shoutbox too ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You win 500 internets. *LMAO*


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2010)

XXNatus said:
			
		

> I don't even know what this this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Innuendo, double entendre, suggestive remarks, puns. 


If you get the knob of my gist.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 5, 2010)

a facepalm emoticon will be great


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 5, 2010)

+1 for this





 although 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think an animated one would be better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 5, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> XXNatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
This:





Not exactly, but there is some resemblance.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 5, 2010)

This should be an actual emoticon.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 5, 2010)

This thread should be a thread for emoticon suggestions.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm all for a facepalm, whether it would be :facepalm: or just alm: if it wants to be fast to type.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

I was too slow


----------



## rolfke (Jun 5, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> This thread should be a thread for emoticon suggestions.



If that's where we're headed, then the whip emoticon is unmissable!





Come on, tell me it's awesome! No?


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

:facepalm:

We all want it added


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 5, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> If you get the knob of my gist.


Oh please please please!!


----------



## Urza (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 5, 2010)

rolfke said:
			
		

> Come on, tell me it's awesome! No?


:bblue: or :b-blue:


----------



## Whooosh (Jun 15, 2010)

HA!

ok how about
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

personally i think there is loads more which should be added, how about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 15, 2010)

IPB style emoticons, no vBulletin ones. So yours won't be added. Also, they seem to be used only to offend someone, so even if they were in IPB style they wouldn't be added.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 15, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> IPB style emoticons, no vBulletin ones. So yours won't be added. Also, they seem to be used only to offend someone, so even if they were in IPB style they wouldn't be added.



It could also be used as an epic fail! for example:



Spoiler









:facepalm:


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 16, 2010)

I have yet to see anyone point his/her middle finger at someone/something that fails.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 21, 2010)

we need love























edit:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> edit:


----------



## Raika (Jun 21, 2010)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

>


What the fuck?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 21, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. O.o


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When a man or a woman really really like another woman they can do more than just.... oh come one why all this "what the fuck?" i think its great


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 21, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> > edit:


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I have yet to see anyone point his/her middle finger at someone/something that fails.








 I cba to read the earlier posts so I thought you were talking about facepalm emoticons.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> IPB style emoticons, *no vBulletin ones.* So yours won't be added. Also, they seem to be used only to offend someone, so even if they were in IPB style they wouldn't be added.


Whats wrong with using vBulletin emoticons?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because this is an IPB board and they'd look way out of place.


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 21, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> > edit:


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I have yet to see anyone point his/her middle finger at someone/something that fails.



Raika has a creep emote that shows 2 middle fingers.


----------

